
(Delete this thread) - throwaway68102
A temporary Ask HN was posted here but no longer remains. For privacy reasons, I&#x27;ve now redacted my own posting.
======
raincom
Your contract has this weakness: "an affirmative vote of the Members holding a
majority of the issued Units". Instead of a majority, it should have been
"100% of the issued Units". In your set up, any group holding 51% of Units can
change whatever they want.

This is why you need a special contract, with special voting rights for your
shares to prevent collusion esp when you are the key person.

------
ChefboyOG
The only answer here is to consult an attorney, and I would be highly
skeptical of any specific legal advice given to you with so little information
being presented.

Founder disputes, especially this early on, can be nasty. I'm very sorry that
you're going through this.

------
icedchai
What do they other team members do? Did they actually build any of it? Did you
sign an IP agreement?

